# What's a good Photography workshop?



## Diddy2theJJ (Feb 12, 2010)

The company I work for has said they would be willing to pay for me to take a photography workshop this year. I've been doing a little research but I would like some input from everyone here too to see if you guys have heard of a good one or attended one you were happy with.

They'll fly me where I need to go, so I believe any location will be fine.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2010)

What type of photography do you do?

I was going to suggest one of Michael Reichmann's workshops...but he's taking the year off.  He does have a list of other photographer's workshops though....
Workshops Index


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks Big Mike. I should've mentioned what type of photography in my first post lol. 

Currently I do mostly commercial focusing on restaurants (menus, website etc.), lawfirms (mostly websites), agriculture (magazine articles, websites).  So some techniques I would be interested in learning more about would be lighting with on/off camera flashes, maybe some posing of people, and overall technique when it comes to commercial photography.

I also have started doing some portraits in my own time and have booked a wedding for later this year, so if there are any workshops that would benefit those along with commercial photography that would be excellent. Thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2010)

If you want to learn about off-camera flash, especially off camera E-TTL flash, then I'd suggest a workshop from Mike Fulton of TriCoast Photography (he's a member here but isn't around much)
tricoastworkshops.com

Another good guy, that would probably cover off camera flash (and other stuff, I'm sure) would be Joe McNally.
http://portfolio.joemcnally.com/index.php#mi=1&pt=0&pi=3&p=-1&a=0&at=0


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, those look like great workshops.  Do you know of any that would cover a larger commercial shoot? Such as a wider view of a setup of food in a restaurant...or people in a restaurant setting?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't know...sorry.


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Feb 12, 2010)

No problem buddy, I appreciate those links you posted though. Thanks again.


----------



## winsley (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread! But Mike, do you know of any workshops in the Toronto ON area? Thanks and SORRY again!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2010)

PPOC ON


----------



## photokmr-nyc (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello!  I work with a fashion photographer Kevin Michael Reed in NYC and we are hosting 6 fashion photography workshops this year in NYC, MIami, New Orleans, Vegas, and Kona, Hawaii.  Kevin shoots a lot of editorial and commercial shoots and has worked lighting for a long time.  Check out our blog for more information on the workshops:
http://www.exposingfashion.com

Visit our website too if you'd like to see some of his work!
http://www.kevinreed.com

Enjoy thanks!


----------



## ann (Mar 15, 2010)

you  might check on the Santa fe workshop, they do some commerical stuff along with a wide variety of classes.


----------



## bennielou (Mar 16, 2010)

David Williams from the Australia to be sure.  Mike and Cody from Tricoast are cool too.


----------

